
Chinese Rating Agency B-Rates America - georgecmu
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/b-rating-america/
======
mark_l_watson
A credit rating agency predicted last week that we in the USA would lose
"social cohesion" - like civil unrest in England going on right now because of
huge tuition increases and general harsh government spending cutbacks.

I think that we in the USA should look to England, and what happens there
predicts what will happen here (this is what Lord Rees Mogg said about 10
years ago).

